# Ferry Ancona to Igoumentitsa Again!!!



## blaine

Having had lots of help from my post in January I have started to get prices.

Oh dear what am I doing wrong, some searches [ icluding Minoan web site] says insufficient availability.

Anek states an error no matter how you complete the form

A Ferry quotes 613 Euros on Minoan lines

Direct ferries quotes 681 Euros on Minoan

Superfast 494 Euros.

Although they are all offering Deck option most ask for seat preference.

How do these prices compare please and does anyone have any tips when completing the form?

Motorhome 7 mts long 2 adults [senior]. Camping on board


----------



## moby56

When using that ferry during winter months camping in board is not allowed we just went to Ancona and booked there as camping on board was not allowed given cabin & meal inclusive was about e300 one way hope this helps
:? :?


----------



## Grizzly

We went to Patras but we phoned Anek via Skype and booked direct. It was easy, quick, free and we got good discounts. They also sent me a packet of goodies but that is beside the point...

G


----------



## blaine

Looking to go out around 3 Sept and return 6 Oct.

My concern is I do not seem to get good responses from their web sites or the agents.

Prices I have stated are they about normal for these lines?


----------



## peejay

Hi Blaine,

The greek ferry websites can be a bit hit and miss, I would advise giving www.viamare.com a ring and they will price it up for you and if you do book with them they won't charge any extra than the brochure price as they take their cut from the ferry company.

The dates you give are low season, I've had a look at Anek and I get 490euro rtn plus 90 euro fuel surcharge = 580 euro, you might get a further discount depending on age and if you are an ADAC member.
That's for camping on board with 2 adults and a 7mtr van rtn.

Prices will probably be the same for Superfast as they share the route.

Minoan don't do camping on board anymore.

Downloadable brochures are available for all 3 operators on their websites with prices. I've tried to attach them here but they are too big, give me a shout if you have trouble finding them.

Pete


----------



## blaine

Thanks PJ. I do not quite understand how I caot get a price from Anek's website. Minoan site says no availability yet Direct and Go Ferries both give large quotes for Minoan with camping on board. Your link in Jan gave superfast as best price 494 euros but I presume there would be fuel surcharges.

Yes we are both over 60.

So I assume it will be about 500+ euros for us and the van. 

Are there likely to be any benefit of just turning up on the day to book or are there genuine reduction for booking in advance


----------



## peejay

You get a 30% discount on the price overall if you book a return (the reduced return prices are shown on the website).

You could just turn up on the day but theres no guarantee you'll get the next ferry, which is no problem if you're not on a schedule of course, and you'll still get the 30% discount at the port for a return booking.

If you're not fully sure of your return day you can also book an open return and still get the 30% discount but similarly no guarantees on return ferry choice.

Nowadays we either book an open return or if just winging it we just turn up at the port cough up the extra for single crossings but its no big deal for us if there was a delay.

Because of the austerity measures and high fuel prices theres not as many crossings as there used to be, so you need to bear that in mind.

Don't know how you got a CampingonBoard quote with Minoan, they definitely don't do it anymore.

Worth trying Viamare, its only the cost of a phonecall...

Pete

ps , if you PM me your email I could try and send you the pdf brochures from Anek, Superfast and Minoan if you haven't already got them, I doubt you'll get cheaper prices than in the brochures.


----------



## havingfun

*ferry ancona to igomrnt*

hi,

the best discount we got was for being a member of aa, and the card was out of date.......they just asked if we were members of a breakdown service,and when we said aa,they just asked to see the card,just quick glance,and no problem,got the discount. the camping on board option was great, we got a cabin and a meal voucher each,you could have dinner or breakfast.dinner was great,all self service,and for the voucher you could have anything you wanted, and on the way back upgraded to a large top deck cabin, we were the same couldent work the website out,so phoned up and were told to come to the office in anancona,ferry same evening,no problems.

mags


----------



## peejay

*Re: ferry ancona to igomrnt*



> *havingfun wrote :-*hi,
> 
> the best discount we got was for being a member of aa, and the card was out of date.......they just asked if we were members of a breakdown service,and when we said aa,they just asked to see the card,just quick glance,and no problem,got the discount. the camping on board option was great, we got a cabin and a meal voucher each,you could have dinner or breakfast.dinner was great,all self service,and for the voucher you could have anything you wanted, and on the way back upgraded to a large top deck cabin, we were the same couldent work the website out,so phoned up and were told to come to the office in anancona,ferry same evening,no problems.
> 
> mags


Hi mags,

Sounds like that was Minoan. That deal is called 'all inclusive camping' and isn't really camping on board as you are not allowed in your van on the crossing, although you do get hook up. They have also changed the meal deal this year, you now get a 30% discount on all meals instead of one free meal voucher per person.

Pete


----------



## smiler

As mentioned earlier go to Viamar, i crossed to Greece on the 8th of may returning 5th of October, 6m van cost £351 with Minoan, i spent hours trying to book with Superfast/Anek on line to no avail also Viamare failed to get me a place with those two companies. As confirmed Minoanan do not do camping on board
PS
Ferry was packed solid on the 8th about 30 ambulances going to Syria


----------



## steevw

I live in Greece for much of the year and I use these routes regularly. Minoan offer what they call 'All-Inclusive Camping', but it's not clear on their website what this really is. I have found that using Greek Ferries (http://www.greekferries.gr/) gets a better result. They are very quick and reliable. Two of us will be travelling back to Greece in October and back again, on an open ticket early next year, in a 6m motorhome, with electrical hook up if needed, a cabin and a discount on meals, for a total of €495.


----------



## raynipper

Is it still possible to get a ferry from Italy to Turkey somewhere near Izmir? I read somewhere they had been cancelled.

I have tried to look on the ferry sites but most of the ports I have never heard of and don't know where they are.

Ray.


----------



## steevw

Never heard of a ferry to Turkey, but the Ignatia highway runs from the ferry port in Igoumenitsa all the way to Alexandropolis which gets you very close to Turkey.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

raynipper said:


> Is it still possible to get a ferry from Italy to Turkey somewhere near Izmir? I read somewhere they had been cancelled.
> 
> I have tried to look on the ferry sites but most of the ports I have never heard of and don't know where they are.
> 
> Ray.


There are a couple of old Channel Ferries in Pireus, Greece at the moment (Larkspur and Gardenia from TransEuropa Ferries) which we expect to go to Turkey soon. You might want to see if there is space on board them......

I would think there might be......but getting off at the other end could be interesting - we think they are going for scrap :lol:


----------



## peejay

> *raynipper wroye :-*Is it still possible to get a ferry from Italy to Turkey somewhere near Izmir? I read somewhere they had been cancelled.
> 
> I have tried to look on the ferry sites but most of the ports I have never heard of and don't know where they are.
> 
> Ray.


Hi Ray, late reply but...

Marmara Line s used to go weekly Ancona to Cesme but that route has now finished.

The only way I'm aware of to cut out the long drive is Ancona - Patras, Piraeus (Athens) - Chios Island, Chios - Cesme, its expensive though.

Helen (hmh) did this route a while back, you might like to contact her for more info, there is also quite a bit about the Chios route in the Turkey touring forum.

Turkey travelplanner site is also worth a look..

http://www.turkeytravelplanner.com/trans/Ship/tk-italy.html

Otherwise its Ancona to Igoumenitsa then Ignatia motorway across N Greece to Ipsala and down west coast via the short Gallipoli - Cannakale ferry to Izmir.

Pete


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Pete.
First going to have to look on a map to see where all the places you mention are.
Then find time to check what might work for me. I do remember Don Madge I think who used to take a ferry to Turkey but not sure of his point of departure.

Will do more research as and when time permits. Thanks again.

Ray.


----------

